# Rome Pictures



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

Very good showing today, lots of people there.  Here's a few pics


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2010)

I was hoping someone was gonna take photos. Tom, thanks in advance for documenting. Let the remote viewing begin...


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, got computer troubles...will post pics later
 [X(]


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, computer has gone nuts...can't load pics.  I'll try later


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, my computer has gone nuts, I'll try to upload these pics later


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

T D, the man who does everything in triplicate...MORE, I hope


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

oops!  Got some serious issues going on over here[][]   More


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

Final one, until I can figure out what is going on with my computer.  Enjoy


----------



## passthebottle (Feb 6, 2010)

Those  ladder type displays that some of the dealers use are really cool and seem to do a good job showing the bottles , but  if one bottle goes down they all come down. [:-]!  Thanks TD


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice pictures TD. Looks like some really nice bottles there,did you find yourself any for the collection?


----------



## T D (Feb 6, 2010)

yep, found a few Chero Colas and a nice Big Frosty.  I'll try to post some pictures later


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope everyone had fun...wish we could have been there.....
 Really down today...


----------



## grime5 (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like there were some good coke bottles there.wish i could have got to go.but bad timing.friday i was informed that thursday was my last day of work. so now im jobless. and better not spend any cash on bottles right now. hope everyone found something they needed for there collection at the show. later greg


----------



## bama1 (Feb 7, 2010)

This was to be my first bottle show, however shift work got in the way. Found out i had to cover the night before the show. Bad attitude at work that night.


----------



## bama1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Are there ever any Eufaula bottles at any of these shows? I would like a ss coke, meds, etc..


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow thanks for posting those TD ! Some great glass there ,i have got to go to a bottle show someday .


----------



## T D (Feb 7, 2010)

ya'll missed a good time...didn't see any Eufaula stuff, coulda missed it.


 Here is a couple from the ones I got. 

 Rare Big Frosty from Lincolnton, Ga.


----------



## T D (Feb 7, 2010)

ya'll missed a good show...I didn't see any Eufaula stuff, coulda missed some

 Here is a couple of the bottles I got

 Rare Big Frosty from Lincolnton, Ga


----------



## T D (Feb 7, 2010)

still screwing up.  'bout to blow a dim gasket

 I'll try one more

 Vidalia, Ga. Chero


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 7, 2010)

> but bad timing.friday i was informed that thursday was my last day of work. so now im jobless. and better not spend any cash on bottles right now. hope everyone found something they needed for there collection at the show. later greg


 
 Sorry to hear that, Greg. Let us know if you get in a jam.  ~Mike


----------



## logueb (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pics of the show T D. Sorry that I missed it.  Maybe I'll have things in order next year.  Still trying to get things lined up for some of the shows this year.  Love that Vidalia Chero Cola.  By the way, do you have a Louisville, Ga. Chero Cola?  Only found two and they are full of cracks. The glass in those clear Chero Colas just didn't seem to hold up well.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry about your bad news, Greg.  And thanks, TD, for going to the trouble to post pics for those of us who couldn't make it.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Wow thanks for posting those TD ! Some great glass there ,i have got to go to a bottle show someday .


 
 The Baltimore bottle show is in March.  It's a great show.  Maybe we could all go.


----------



## T D (Feb 9, 2010)

Another- Nice glass color and bubbles

 More common Covington, Ga...


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  grime5
> 
> looks like there were some good coke bottles there.wish i could have got to go.but bad timing.friday i was informed that thursday was my last day of work. so now im jobless. and better not spend any cash on bottles right now. hope everyone found something they needed for there collection at the show. later greg


 


 DAMN SORRY TO HERE THIS MAN!!!! NINA AND I WILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU! WHAT A DRAG!!!! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2010)

WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN TD! GLAD YOU FOUND SOMETHING YOU LIKED! I SOLD SO MUCH,I GOT TO BUY A FEW BEAUTIES AT GOOD PRICES!  I LOVED TALKING TO OLE DENNIS[CC6PACK] HE IS ONE GREAT FUNNY GUY ,WHITH A LOT OF KNOWLEDGE!!!!

 I TOOK A LOT OF PICS TOO,OR RATHER NINA DID,MOST ARE DUBPLICATES OF YOURS THOUGH,BUT WANT TO GET THE ONE OF NINA GIRL I TOOK ON HERE AS STAR HAS BEEN WANTING TO SEE A PIC. OF HER!

 I GOT SUCH NICE NEW OLD BOTTLES ALL I CAN SAY IS "WHAT CATHEDRAL BOTTLES?"!!![] MAN I GOT SOME NICH COLORS AND TWO MINT POITILE MEDS.

 PEOPLE WENT NUTS OVER THE MARBLES! THE ONES I HAD THAT WERE HAND MADE PEOPLE SCOOPED THEM UP BY THE HANDFUL AND BOUGHT THEM. SOLD THE CHINAS EASY! SHOULDA TOOK MY MACHINE MADE MARBLES BUT THOUGHT NO ONE WOULD WANT TO GIVE MUCH FOR EM.

 SOLD BOOKS,A LIFE MAG. FROM 1965 WITH THE BONANZA CARTWRIGHTS ON THE COVER.SOLD LOTS OF DIF. THINGS! STILL DID NOT SELL MY OLD BINGO GAME LOOKS CIRCA 1930S-40S?  PROBLEM NO DATE ON IT. NOW IF IT WAS AN OLD MONOPOLY GAME....

  I GAVE PEOPLE GOOD DEALS AS I DID NOT HAVE TO WORRY WITH PACKING AND SHIPPING.MORE THEN ONE PERSON  SAID "WELL LET ME THINK ABOUT IT",I TOLD THEM COOL,BUT IF SOME ONE ELSE PAID WHAT I WANTED IT WAS GONE! WELL LATER SOME  SAID "I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT RIGHT 
 THEN"! HEY IF YOU WANT SOMETHING AND IT IS A GOOD DEAL GRAB IT!! THAT HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY WAY!!

 HAD A GREAT SUPER BOWL PARTY, SAINTS WON....WHAT A WEEKEND,BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I HAD SO MUCH FUN!!! GOD BLESS YOU ALL~JAMIE[]


----------

